# Snowblower scraper edge---anybody use rubber instead of steel?



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

We do commercial sidewalks. Uneven from slab to slab. Adjusted snow shoes to lift steel scraper blade off pavement about 3/4" (about gravel height) so we can run units at full tilt.

Short of shoveling after we use the blower, we are leaving a little on the walks.

Have any of you ever experimented with a rubber scraper instead of using the steel that comes with the unit? Was thinking something along the lines of the Snow Technologies B.A.T design, only less rubber of course  and used only on the bottom, not a semi-circle, as pictured on their web site. 

Any advise or thoughts you could share would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

We run heavy poly on our tractor blower, works well... still does the ba bump ba bump ba bump thing with every crack but we can do 5-10 mph with it...

If your running walkbehind snowblower you need to get a toro with the trip edge... I got one of those also, only thing is its only got less then 3 hours on it in 2 years


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

OK. Thanks for the tip and I'll check the Toro line out.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

Triple L;996409 said:


> We run heavy poly on our tractor blower, works well... still does the ba bump ba bump ba bump thing with every crack but we can do 5-10 mph with it...
> 
> If your running walkbehind snowblower you need to get a toro with the trip edge... I got one of those also, only thing is its only got less then 3 hours on it in 2 years


hey triple, whats your thought on changing out the spring loaded pivot bar when its due.You think its strong enough. The dealer didnt know either. I ended up passing.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont understand what you mean by changing out the spring loaded pivot bar? Like replacing it with poly or just putting a new one on?

All i know is that sucker works pretty good, from the wopping 3 hours that are on it, if that :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple L;996409 said:


> ... still does the ba bump ba bump ba bump thing.


LOL.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

toro calls it a pivot scraper blade. it's got 2 springs attached to the plate on the inside of the auger bucket to keep constant pressure on the pavement. it looks like a real project to change the metal pivot plate.


----------

